# 92 maxima misfire



## jaredj83 (Oct 1, 2010)

I HAVE A 92 MAX WITH THE VE30DE AND NEED SOME HELP WITH A DEAD CYLINDER PROB. WHAT HAPPENS IS WHEN U REV THE ENGINE THE MIDDLE CYLINDER ON BOTH BANKS SHUT DOWN. I UNPLUG THE COIL AND NO CHANGE ON THOSE TWO CYL. JUST NOT TO MUCH TIME TO WORK ON THE CAR NEED HELP???? :newbie:


----------



## jaredj83 (Oct 1, 2010)

fixed it finnaly just needed to change the oil. it is strange but the vct would not adjust right know its fine werid but true.


----------

